# When will we have ice?



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

So when do u guys think we will have fish able ice or will we even have it? I'm thinking the 23 of Jan.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it could be as soon as Jan. 10th or so on ponds....I hope.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

It really shouldn't take more than a week of below freezing temps before some will venture out on the early ice lakes like the east end of moggie, unfortunately there hasn;t been and daytime temps below freezing, good for the heating bill bad for ice fishing. Merry Christmas.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we will have ice...question is how long of a season??? i think mid jan till 2nd week of march, so when it gets here fish hard and often!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Eliminator said:


> It really shouldn't take more than a week of below freezing temps before some will venture out on the early ice lakes like the east end of moggie, unfortunately there hasn;t been and daytime temps below freezing, good for the heating bill bad for ice fishing. Merry Christmas.


Got that right! my gas usage is less then half what it was in Nov and Dec last year..... so is my fish consumtion.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Findley state park lake had skim ice on Saturday mid day.
They drain the lake way down. It is well below the ramps and the campground ramp is a mud hole with out any water in it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Maybe if I get my boat out it will get cold. I'm getting desperate! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

around jan 27th i dunno with the weather has been above temps and so has water temps its hard to say


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

sam kegg said:


> around jan 27th i dunno with the weather has been above temps and so has water temps its hard to say


i hope you're right sam. had my gear ready since thanksgiving. broke my ankle dec. 23rd. out of commission at least 4 weeks. it's no fun being off work if you can't fish.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

This is Ohio I make no predictions. Last year was great for ice fishing but that was unusual. I have been thinking of doing some bank fishing.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

foundationfisher said:


> i hope you're right sam. had my gear ready since thanksgiving. broke my ankle dec. 23rd. out of commission at least 4 weeks. it's no fun being off work if you can't fish.


My wife did a number on her ankle at wast branch last summer july 31, still not walking on it.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Eliminator said:


> My wife did a number on her ankle at wast branch last summer july 31, still not walking on it.


Did you really need to post that picture? (shakes head)


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> So when do u guys think we will have fish able ice


I'm tired of waiting and think I may just run it down by taking a short 17 hour drive to Northern Minnesota in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Time for a road trip!
http://http://www.thedailybeast.com/galleries/2010/12/10/america-s-25-coldest-cities.html


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

foundation. ouch man hope your getting better i broke mine years ago still isnt right. well i seen 16 is the low on tues cmon cold!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

well it doesnt look like Jan 10th on ponds. the 10 day just doesnt show enough ice making weather. a little bit yes but not enough imo.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

At this rate I should of kept the boat out of moth balls. I know you hard water people are being screwed so far this year by the weather but; My back has enjoyed not shoveling the white rain. They are saying this is a Iceland block that has not setup which is allowing the weather to drive across Canada without dipping south into the States.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree with that, i have not had to lay a finger on my snow shovel yet, let alone my snow blower. i cant beleive it. especially compared to last December.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Jan. 1 and we are a long way from good ice. Hopefully we will get a cold shot atleast by mid month. Maybe get some ice in Feb.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

We are to the point now where we will be lucky to get 3 weeks of ice. The 15 day forcast has days in the mid 40's and lows not even at freezing.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

We usually aren't doing a whole lot of ice fishing before January anyway! Last year spoiled us.... normally its the first or second week of january anyway.... and ever since I remember I am ice fishing at least half way into march! this isn't too abnormal..... last year just spoiled us is all!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

jiggin'fool said:


> We usually aren't doing a whole lot of ice fishing before January anyway! Last year spoiled us.... normally its the first or second week of january anyway.... and ever since I remember I am ice fishing at least half way into march! this isn't too abnormal..... last year just spoiled us is all!


If I remember correctly , we normally have had some pretty cold temps up to this point , not consistent but enough to have the water ready to freeze as soon as winter really sets in. But this year we have been seeing a lot of 40 - 50 degree days up till just recently , thats almost like skipping December and going from November straight to Janurary. We really havent seen any real cold weather yet except a couple days. Not too abnormal , but its not looking good.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody else feel like they lost a whole month by putting their boat away at the beginning of December?  I haven't even pulled my shanty out of storage to check it yet. Kinda glad i didn't spring that $450 for a FL-20 face for my vex. Probably only get to use it a few weeks this year.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

3 days of ice making weather is not enough...back up to 47 Friday. 5 weeks out of what I consider the 12 possible ice fishing weeks are out. imo anyways...considering the 10 day.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

No Ice, Ice, Baby !


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I looked at the 15 day forecast and it does not look good until Jan. 16 the high will be in the 20s. Besides that all 40s. Unless we go into a deep freeze mid-end of January, we might as well start looking towards next month and really start worrying if we are still in the 40s everyday.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

May not get any cheched 10 day from Akron not 1 day below freezing!!!!! even nites are just barely freezing. Doesnt look good at all!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ICENUT said:


> May not get any cheched 10 day from Akron not 1 day below freezing!!!!! even nites are just barely freezing. Doesnt look good at all!!


hmmm, i just checked for dover...10 day shows all 10 below freezing lows and mid 30's for the high...daytime highs dont mean much, it only lasts a couple hrs...which leaves 22 hrs below freezing...im an optimist!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The forecast shows Friday temps in the mid 40's. Yesterday it said 50. I will say we can start building fishable ice by mid-week if the forecast stays. I'm not counting on it as I never trust it more than 3 days out but I think we will still be able to plan a Wellington outing this year. I'll be watching and waiting. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I put the ice gear away back into the garage storage untill next year i have no faith that we will get safe ice this year. very sad but thats mother nature!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I hate to join the club that says "no ice this year" but sadly I gradually am agreeing with them, put the numbers together, with this STUPID weather pattern we arent going to have fish able ice, unfortunately, IT SUCKS PEOPLE, STOP POLLUTING AND STOP GLOBAL WARMING. The weather just should not be like this, lets just pray for some stable spring and summer weather


----------



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's kind of hard to stop solar flares or control the jet stream there buddy. Meteorologists couldn't of even predicted this...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No ice this year for Ohio.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> No ice this year for Ohio.


Yep, Thinkin' the same.

Wonder if the nightcrawlers will be out tonight?
A little slip bobber fishin' in the rip-rap may get an eye or two.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Next year. Get your boat out now.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I hate to join the club that says "no ice this year" but sadly I gradually am agreeing with them, put the numbers together, with this STUPID weather pattern we arent going to have fish able ice, unfortunately, IT SUCKS PEOPLE, STOP POLLUTING AND STOP GLOBAL WARMING. The weather just should not be like this, lets just pray for some stable spring and summer weather


The same scientists who preach global warming also admit that we are in the warming period after an ice age as part of a cycle. Seems pretty normal to me. Without a doubt our lifestyles "may" be contributing to it to an extent , but considering how long it takes to cool and warm in the cycle , nobody has been around long enough to know if we are making a real difference or not. Either way , we are half way through February so it dont look like its gonna happen this year.


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

glad i didnt buy any new gear this year


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i see ice all over walked on some the other day.. might be able to get a week or so:bananahuge:


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

there saying low 40,s nxt week with some tossed in so it,s looking pretty bad now, and were getting near the end of the month, then usually early march is like it is now cold then warm and rain, i,m ready to gear up for early eyes, and pike. looks like safe ice for feb of 2013.....


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Hope to be on the Ice by Christmas


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Another main reason for the warm temps is how the air pressure is, in winter it usually is high pressure and causes low temps all the way to south US but this year it was low and barely scraping north wisconsin. 
Also, in my classes I've been preached it is global cimate change, not warming. For instance, the cold out east is breaking decade old records and killing hundreds of people.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

